# Caesar Chorus - Zener diode alternative?



## ridgedchips (Jan 12, 2021)

I recently ordered all the parts I needed to assemble the Caesar chorus project, only to discover that I had forgotten to order the 9.1V Zener diode. Are there any common diodes that I could substitute?


----------



## Dan0h (Jan 12, 2021)

I used this one on my latest build and the pedal sounds amazing, 

TAYDA LINK


----------



## r.callison (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm getting antsy reading about good everyone's builds are- I'm literally missing 2 ICs that are in the mail, and USPS is running super behind right now.


----------



## Chewgallo (Jan 18, 2021)

You don't actually need the Zener diode for functionality.  It provides reverse polarity protection mainly.  The pedal will function perfectly fine without it.


----------

